# Jerry Gore climbing talks Wall of Paine April / May 2014



## Copepod (Apr 16, 2014)

Copied from Mountains for Active Diabetics Facebook Group:

Jerry’s Wall of Paine UK Lectures in April 2014
Hey people,
If anyone can make the dates please come along. I will probably ask you to come up on stage and share the occasion. It will be alot of fun and very informal so try and make it if you can. And tell any other diabetics as I will be talking about what works for me as a T1 on big trips.

Plus 60% of all monies raised will go directly to my Ecuador Project: http://www.insulinforlife.org/help

1. Wednesday 23 April - Outside Cafe in Hathersage – 7.30pm. Tickets: 7.50
Buy online: http://www.outside.co.uk/shop/Jerry+Gore+Lecture+-+Wall+of+Paine
Buy tickets over the phone: 01433 651936
Lecture Venue:
Outside Cafe
Main Rd,
Hathersage,
Derbyshire S32 1BB

2. Friday 25 April - Kendal Climbing Wall - 7pm. Tickets: £2.00
60% of all monies raised will go directly to Jerry Gore's Ecuador Project www.insulinforlife.org
Details: http://www.kendalwall.co.uk/news-a-events/item/the-wall-of-paine
Buy tickets over the phone: 01539 721766
Lecture Venue:
The Lakeland Climbing Centre
Lake District Business Park
Kendal
Cumbria
LA9 6NH

3. Tuesday 29 April - Ellis Brigham – Manchester – 7.30pm to 9.30pm Jerry Gore and Martin Hartley. Tickets: £10 Ticket holders will receive a FREE limited edition Lifeventure Adventure Talks thermal mug worth £10.99 with every ticket purchased
Buy online: http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/news/article/adventure-talk-series-ellis-brigham
Buy tickets over the phone: : 0161 211 6200
Lecture Venue:
Ellis Brigham, Wellington Mill,
Duke St, Castlefield,
Manchester M3 4NF

4. Wednesday 30 April - Ellis Brigham – Bristol – 7.30pm to 9.30pm Jerry Gore and Martin Hartley. Tickets: £10 Ticket holders will receive a FREE limited edition Lifeventure Adventure Talks thermal mug worth £10.99 with every ticket purchased
Buy online: http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/news/article/adventure-talk-series-ellis-brigham
Buy tickets over the phone: : 0117 974 1157
Lecture Venue:
168 Whiteladies Rd,
Clifton,
Bristol BS8 2XZ

5. Thursday 01 May - Ellis Brigham – Covent Garden – 7.30pm to 9.30pm Jerry Gore and Martin Hartley. Tickets: £10 Ticket holders will receive a FREE limited edition Lifeventure Adventure Talks thermal mug worth £10.99 with every ticket purchased
Buy online: http://www.lifesystems.co.uk/news/article/adventure-talk-series-ellis-brigham
Buy tickets over the phone: : 0207 395 1010
Lecture Venue:
Tower House,
3-11 Southampton St,
London WC2E 7HA


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds good but I checked dates & they don't suit me. Hope it goes well   Not good having a hypo hanging onto a rock x ft up


----------



## Copepod (Apr 22, 2014)

I can get to Kendal, so will spend day in Lakes, helping a friend with lambing. Having just restarted outdoor rock climbing a couple of weeks ago, after 20 years with occasional assisting at adventure racing climbing and / or abseiling sections, plus occasionally taking friends' children to an indoor wall, I'm looking forward to some tips and inspiration.
Hathersage would be good, but I'll be orienteering instead.


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 22, 2014)

My D and other health problems sometimes makes me want to climb the wall, but only metaphorically.  I get dizzy going up a stepladder...


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2014)

Having attended Jerry's talk at Kendal, where audience was so small, that it was more like a seminar, I'd thoroughly recommend attending. Jerry is a very engaging speaker, so I think even people who are not rock climber or have never visited Patagonia would still enjoy the talk. For me, it was good to meet Jerry in person, having "known" for some time through Mountains for Active Diabetics.

For the next 3 talks in Manchester, Bristol & London, tickets are £10, but include an insulated mug, which would be useful in many situations, not just camping.


----------

